# Cannot Preview Files in Lightroom 4.4 but can in Photoshop CS6



## Thomas Donley (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm currently on a powerbook, OS 10.7.5, 8GB RAM, 4 Cores, with the software versions in the subject line.

I just did a job and imported about 600 files.  200 of them are not previewing in Lightroom 4.4 that I use.  (I have used the menu item for generating previews, as well.)  I have been able to open them in Photoshop CS6.  When I save the Photoshop version and re-import into Lightroom, previews are still not available.  I've tried importing the raw files as dng's, I've re-saved raw files in Photoshop as dngs and jpegs but when I re-import into Lightroom, it hasn't fixed the problem.  I need to work on 600 photos together to make it work... 

How can I fix this problem?  What can I do??  

Thank you very much!


----------



## Thomas Donley (Sep 29, 2017)

p.s. I just tried uploading another card from the same job (different camera)... no previews at all now.  It appears Lightroom has just stopped its ability to generate previews.  What's going on?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 29, 2017)

If your thumbnails are gray boxes, you probably have a corrupt color profile On your Mac go to system preferences, then Display, then click the color tab and choose "sRGB IEC61966-2.1"  reboot and see if your thumbnails return in LR.


----------



## Thomas Donley (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you, clee011 for your thoughts on the subject.  However, my thumbnails (outside of Lightroom) are populated with images.  The images seem to appear everywhere except in Lightroom... although a new twist is that...now, sometimes the images appear (when I scroll through them) then disappear again.  about 100 images from that same job I can see with no problems the balance of 500 images I'm having these issues with.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 30, 2017)

You could have a corrupt preview cache. Open the Lightroom catalog folder, and look for '<catalog name> Previews. lrdata'. Move it out of the catalog folder and start Lightroom. Lightroom will start to rebuild the previews, so you wont see all of them at once, but they should appear one by one. If that is indeed what happens, you can trash the old 'previews.lrdata'.


----------



## Thomas Donley (Sep 30, 2017)

JohanElzenga... you nailed it!  THANK YOU A TON!!  That did the trick!  A corrupt preview file... who knew!?  Apparently, you did...  The previews are now nicely populating all the files within the job that had the initial problem, along with my entire catalogue.  Wow, what a relief that is!  Thank you...


----------

